# Processing Honey



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't have the solution you are seeking, but consider that nectar from different plants has a different timeline for crystallization. Goldenrod honey, for instance, crystallizes quite rapidly.

I'm not saying you should heat your honey more, but if you do heat beyond the hot tub temperature, consider building a box, insulated perhaps, that you can heat with lightbulb(s) inside. You can change the bulb arrangement to get a satisfactory heat level. Slow heat like this is much better than an oven, even on a low temperature. Some people use a dead refrigerator for this purpose. Aside from being free, the refrigerator is not a potential fire hazard.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

104 will get you close but not all the way. If you study the Dyce method they recomend 115 to remove all crystals. that will give you the longest shelf life. I have used a food dehdrator on small batches, but the best is a heated botteling tank. most control for the buck.


----------



## GOODMAN VALLEY HONEY (Jul 4, 2012)

I use a 18 quart roaster with a thermometer stuck in through the top, so I don't get it to hot. When I start it, I turn the knob just enough to turn the roaster on, usually only 100 f or so, I wait 4 to 6 hours and turn it up until I get to around 110 or 115 f. I use the rack that comes with the roaster to keep the jars off the bottom and the lid of the roaster with a couple of towels on it to help hold in the heat. We can do 12 quart jars at a time, which is enough for our needs. It does not darken and stays liquid way longer than it does out of our extractor and doesn't hurt the honey that I know of.


----------



## brettj777 (Feb 27, 2013)

What about a slow cooker set on Warm with some water in the bottom?


----------

